

100 days of IPv4 left - Garbage
http://www.infoq.com/news/2010/11/ipv4-exhaustion

======
TamDenholm
I dunno about anyone else but this actually concerns me a little, its gunna be
a significant amount of years before even half the internet is over to IPv6.

------
aw3c2
Blah blah blah, the x thousandth article about how there will be no more IPv4
addresses in x days.

~~~
blueben
Once upon a time, useless comments like the parent and this would be
downvoted.

------
drdaeman
> The key problem has been in the delayed roll out of IPv6 to end customers,
> or for xDSL modems to be able to support IPv6 (most of which only support
> IPv4).

The _real_ key problem has always been that there's almost nothing to do in
IPv6 space. I've got IPv6 connectivity (via 6to4 and HE tunnel broker) for
more than two years. All I remember is watching that dancing turtle, visiting
Google search over IPv6 (once or twice, maybe, because typing
"ipv6.google.com" is inconvenient and pointless), read Python docs and updated
various GNU/Linux distros from IPv6-capable mirrors. Oh, the _only_ really
useful thing is the ability to directly ssh/scp into any computer at my home
without constructing additional tunnels to overcome limitation of having a
single globally-routable IPv4 address per 6 devices.

It's not like most ISPs can provide IPv6 support easily, but even those who
can see no point in doing so. NAT64+DNS64 is resourcewise worse than classic
IPv4 NAT. Some (lots?) of clients will experience all sorts of strange client-
side bugs with IPv6-only connectivity. And, more important, there're almost
nothing to do in IPv6 Internet today.

I believe when hosting providers will start giving IPv6 blocks to every and
each customer, ISPs will follow. Not the other way.

------
devicenull
> unlike IPv4, each network card can have many IPv6 addresses assigned to it
> (including loopback) at one time.

IPv4 has no problem with multiple network addresses assigned to one adapter, I
do it all the time in both Windows and Linux.

------
drdaeman
> IPv4 addresses can be written as 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:63.246.7.184.
> (This also helps demonstrate the massive increase in numbers that IPv6
> brings over IPv4).

Please, someone, make them stop telling that bullshit.

Only the first half of IPv6 address contains routing information. Okay, some
routers _may_ accept even /128 routes, but that's non-standard and one should
not depend on that — the subnet is always /64.

So, the proper address space increase comparsion should be:
0000:0000:0000:0001:: vs 0.0.0.1, i.e. 2^64 vs 2^32.

------
mattdw
Is there anything I can do to hasten IPv6, either as a guy who builds and runs
website, or as a plain-old user? Or is it just a matter of waiting for the
ISPs to roll it out?

~~~
mgkimsal
I've been wondering this for a while - I can't seem to think of anything
that's possible for the 'little guys' to do. This seems to be a massive
infrastructure problem. The big guys have been sitting on the sidelines too
long on this one. :/

Does anyone know of any hosting companies that offer IPv6 support? I have some
clients on linode, but they don't support it either
(<http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/IPv6> \- "Linode does not have native
IPv6 yet.")

~~~
mike-cardwell
Linode doesn't have native IPv6, but I set up a Hurricane Electric tunnel, and
the tunnel endpoint is less than 2ms from my Linode VM.

------
bluelu
There should be a rule that every server can only have one ip address at most.
Then introduce a new version of ssl which also works with a non dedicated ip.
This would release millions of ip addreses.

~~~
blueben
I'm resisting the urge to simply mock you here.

What you are suggesting is technically infeasible, and does not address the
issue in any manner of significance. Congratulations, you liberated a few
million IPs and delayed the IPv6 migration by a few days. Actually, since you
freed individual IPs instead of entire blocks, you really didn't delay the
migration at all but I thought I would be generous.

I don't have any clever or pithy quotes about this, so I'll have to wing it:
If you have no expertise in the problem area, and you think you've come up
with a simple solution that all the experts somehow missed, then you should
probably assume you don't understand the problem and are wrong.

